# A good start to the day



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2008)

So I start doing some calculations this morning and when entering in some numbers into my HP 33s my "2" button suddenly feels wierd. It actually has broken away from its support and now acts like a teeter-totter. (I can now tip the key from side to side in it's encloser.)

Is this a good start to the day or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

So, I promptly order a HP 35s from Amazon. Does anyone have this calculator? How do you like it?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 35s. It's the first calculator I like at least as well as my old 41CV. Longevity is still a question. That old 41 is 21 years old and still going like new. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 17, 2008)

33s are def. suspect in longevity - 35 looks to me to be the whipdizzle of HP (NCEES legal) calculators - its what i would get were i to pony up for an HP. HPs are overrated / hyped IMO, but the 35 does look like the 'total package' for approved calcs


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I must agree with the longevity issue for both the 33s and 35s. My 33s lasted about 2 years before this happened, and no one really knows how long the typical 35s will last since it is so new.

Crap, I still have my TI-85 from high school and it works just fine. It's too bad I've been infected with the RPN bug.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 17, 2008)

There's one HUGE problem with the 35S. I'm a "ALL" display guy. 1/2 = 0.5 and 1/3 = 0.3333333333 (or however many threes should be displayed). But for some asinine reason, HP decided that 1/3 should be displayed as "3.3333333333333E-" and... wait for it... hit the right arrow to get the exponent "1". This happens with all results (you have to scroll to get the exponent!). How nuts is that?

Now, maybe I should just take a deep breath, but something like this is so stupid I can't help but get mad every time I think about it! Uggh! What a waste!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 17, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> How nuts is that?


It makes almost as much sense as RPN. I guess HP figured "Hey, we passed off this asinine entry structure on them, how 'bout we up the ante with a crazy-ass way to view exponents?"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 17, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> It's too bad I've been infected with the RPN bug.


That's my problem too. I can't work an algebraic calculator worth a damn anymore. If my 35s goes TU I'll just pull the 41 out of the desk drawer and run to failure.

I will admit that the ALL display deal sounds kind of silly on HP's part. I'm always in either fixed or scientific mode so I never noticed the problem.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 17, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It makes almost as much sense as RPN. I guess HP figured "Hey, we passed off this asinine entry structure on them, how 'bout we up the ante with a crazy-ass way to view exponents?"


Come now, don't be silly. There is little room for argument against the truth that RPN is more efficient than algebraic entry. But there's already a thread on that topic!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> It's too bad I've been infected with the RPN bug.


Same here ...

I have been alternating between HP-15C and HP-48GX for my calculator of choice. Then again, often-times I find myself just using a spreadsheet or MathCAD for my calculating needs.

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2008)

^ There you go. I'm a fan of excel for comps / calcs, or mathcad for the higher end math. Other than studying for these cursed tests, or field work, who really uses a calc much? 

edit - oh &amp; 2nd what wilheld said, i find rpn amusing, like a model T in a way. . ..


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 18, 2008)

Excel really sucks for manipulating complex numbers. And I don't have MathCad. So I use my handheld calculator all the time at work.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 18, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> Excel really sucks for manipulating complex numbers. And I don't have MathCad. So I use my handheld calculator all the time at work.


yeah and certainly for binary or other bases - mathCad has all that, though I haven't much worked w/ those features, functions &amp; operators specifically. Don't get me wrong, calculators can be quick &amp; handy for small amounts of data or calcs - I'm a software junkie, if there ain't a program to do what i want, i write my own in VB (using Excel as base), MatLab or even MathCad (gotta put this recent degree to some use)


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 19, 2008)

We use MathCAD at my work.

With MathCAD, there really is no need for a super powerful calculator. It can do it all.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 19, 2008)

^ I'm sayin - :thumbs:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

MathCAD rocks !!! :th_rockon:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday after work I came home to find that my calculator had came.

The 35s is WAY better than the 33s. It's a really nice calculator. Even the case rocks!! :th_rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ Stop teasing me!!! 

Stop trying to tempt me to buy another RPN ... I will NOT give in to the temptation!! :brickwall:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ Well the calculator DID come with a DVD video of the history of HP calculators.

Is that temptation enough for you?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 24, 2008)

Other than the ALL display design flaw, I do have another MAJOR complaint. The numb-nuts at HP decided to make the body of the calculator ALMOST straight... but not quite. When I use it for a straight-edge I get slight errors. It really messes up with nomographs!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 24, 2008)

^^They were probably thinking the slight curve had some aesthetic value.

I will go ahead and provide the theoretical HP response: "It's a calculator, not a multi-tool."


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 24, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> Other than the ALL display design flaw, I do have another MAJOR complaint. The numb-nuts at HP decided to make the body of the calculator ALMOST straight... but not quite. When I use it for a straight-edge I get slight errors. It really messes up with nomographs!


Yeah, and if your drafting teacher saw you using it as a straight edge, he'd....... wait a minute.

never mind. Just being ld-025: again......


----------



## Casey (Jun 24, 2008)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Stop teasing me!!!
> Stop trying to tempt me to buy another RPN ... I will NOT give in to the temptation!! :brickwall:
> 
> JR


The HP 33s and 35s have algebraic input... That is what I use, and although I have to use the second function (purple arrow) to insert my lovely brackets, it doesn't bother me... I am actually quite quick with it.

I am actually more accustom to using it now that I am Mr. Bumble-fingers when it comes to using my TI-85 that I have had since '98. I am so slow with my TI now because of the few changes in key placement between the two calculators...

Or course, the only time I really use a calculator is to study for the exams. At work I prefer to use MathCad... I even use MathCad to do my scratch work...


----------



## Ritchie503 (Oct 15, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> entering in some numbers into my HP 33s


You actually used the HP 33s after taking the exams? I went right back to my HP48G. The 33s I have at home for when I need to use a calculator - since I have the RPN bug too and can't use anything but... The main thing I hate about the 33s is that the stack is only 4 lines where on the 48G it is more than I will ever need (but 4 isn't enough).


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ I actually used a TI-85 before the exams and then made the 180 degree turnaround to HP.

What can I say, I have been bitten by the RPN bug.

I honestly never have used the graphing HP's before though. What are they like?


----------



## Ritchie503 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^^ I got the RPN bug back in High School when I started using my first HP - will never go back! As far as graphing, the only one I have used is the HP48G which like I said I got in high school (1994-95 approx). The main advantage I had with the HP over people using a TI is that with the HP you didn't have to solve Y... I used a TI some in high school, and some other stuff it appeared better at finding points on the graph. Maybe someone else has some experience with graphing on the newer HP's?


----------



## hhildebrand (Oct 31, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> So I start doing some calculations this morning and when entering in some numbers into my HP 33s my "2" button suddenly feels wierd. It actually has broken away from its support and now acts like a teeter-totter. (I can now tip the key from side to side in it's encloser.)
> Is this a good start to the day or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> 
> So, I promptly order a HP 35s from Amazon. Does anyone have this calculator? How do you like it?



The HP 35s is way better than the 33s. The 33s stepped way out of bounds as far as HP calculator format goes.

The HP 35s is not the quality calculator HP made years ago, but what is now days...use cheaper parts and sell it for a higher price!


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 2, 2008)

My TI85 and HP33's are still going strong. I miss my HP48GX which died either due to bad batteries, or a leaky sliding window in my truck that I got rid off this summer.

It came in handy during those slow days at work with all of the games loaded up on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Slugger926 said:


> It came in handy during those slow days at work with all of the games loaded up on it.


Have you thought about acquiring another handheld device loaded with games?? 

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 3, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> So I start doing some calculations this morning and when entering in some numbers into my HP 33s my "2" button suddenly feels wierd. It actually has broken away from its support and now acts like a teeter-totter. (I can now tip the key from side to side in it's encloser.)
> Is this a good start to the day or what?
> 
> So, I promptly order a HP 35s from Amazon. Does anyone have this calculator? How do you like it?


Thread hijack in the name of promoting engineering geekiness:

Have you considered opening her up to see if you can fix it?

My son (at 4 years old) left my 33s outside (don't ask me why, I don't know) where I found it the morning after a torrential downpour. It was drenched. I photographed the buttons (for reassembly confirmation) and took it apart into as many pieces as I could, cleaned everything and let it dry out for a week. Re-assembled and still works just fine.

I also spilled a Dr. Pepper on my fx-115MS about a week before the PE exam. That actually required a lot more work, and one of my buttons is still not _quite_ right - but I trusted it enough to use during the exam, and it is my daily driver of choice.

I've taken lots of calculators apart by now - with patience it is usually worth it as there is not much to them. Anybody else?


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was having trouble with my TI-85 going on the fritz. Took it apart, put it back together and it has worked fine since (~6 years). I think it was just a loose battery contact.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 4, 2008)

ODB,

I honestly never thought about taking it apart. I suppose that it might have made more sense than buying a new calculator.

Then again, I never really liked the 33s. I suppose that I just needed an excuse to buy a 35s.

Now that I've been using my 35s for a few months now, it is hands down better than my 33s. I traded up. :thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you gone _Office Space_ yet on the 33S?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ No, not yet.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, when you do, make sure you video it so all can enjoy it on YouTube!


----------

